
How Marc Benioff of Salesforce.com Became The Most Valuable CEO Of All - DanielRibeiro
http://blogs.forbes.com/stevedenning/2011/04/14/how-marc-benioff-of-salesforce-com-became-the-most-valuable-ceo-of-all/
======
tlack
Salesforce.com is the COBOL of Web 2.0. I find their success story riveting.

